# I need your input on my idea.



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

My idea is,
I have read many people could not come to the shows in TSF and hard to get away from where they live and jobs and kids and cost.
Here, how about instead you coming we coming to see you? Go to hotel and invite you? (sounds sexual but it is not at all). Keep posting Hotel info and time. Friends will bring some home made food and beers!!!!!
I may set up 30 days away team (maybe me include?) with truck and hit many cities as we can and meet you all and meet current family and Check NeoFlex condition (by Doc). My call will be all depends on your feed back and AA's pocket situation.
What do think? 
Maybe all competitors will follow? No secrets. But it will help industry right?
We will mark where is our truck is by GPS!! Cool.
Well let's vote!!!!! Love TSF!!


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Come on down, but I'm opting out of the free massage.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> Come on down, but I'm opting out of the free massage.


Who says you will have free massage? What does it got to do with massage? Are you out of your mind? Now is your smoking time? But you can give me free foot rub after long drive.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

allamerican said:


> Go to hotel and invite you? (sounds sexual but it is not at all).


Sorry Peter, I misunderstood. Will there at least be some romantic music or perhaps some candles at the Hotel while we watch the printer demo?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> Sorry Peter, I misunderstood. Will there at least be some romantic music or perhaps some candles at the Hotel while we watch the printer demo?


Since that is your request. iPod/phone and Candle will be in our truck when and if I decide to go for it after collecting infos in TSF. 
I will also make sure nice bottle of wine will wait for you. What is your fume preference on candle?
I can't wait to have hand shake with you. You are the one interesting individual.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

allamerican said:


> My idea is,
> I have read many people could not come to the shows in TSF and hard to get away from where they live and jobs and kids and cost.
> Here, how about instead you coming we coming to see you? Go to hotel and invite you? (sounds sexual but it is not at all). Keep posting Hotel info and time. Friends will bring some home made food and beers!!!!!
> I may set up 30 days away team (maybe me include?) with truck and hit many cities as we can and meet you all and meet current family and Check NeoFlex condition (by Doc). My call will be all depends on your feed back and AA's pocket situation.
> ...


I think this is a good idea Peter. We (ColDesi, formerly SWF East) have been doing something similar for at least 8 years - we call them Embroidery & Direct to Garment Extravaganzas - we have 5 already scheduled for this year. Foot massage and candles extra! 

To find dates and locations folks can check our website and look for our upcoming trade shows & events link.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Press a Print does something similar , as well. No cost to us and it was just a show and tell. They were part of some business show and then the next week was the hotel room demo. It was about a couple hours and it wasn't in a big room, so it wasnt overcrowed and we received a lot of information and demos.
They didn't bring everything with them but enough to spark your interest and not feel overwhelmed. We went home with a lot of giveaways and later a steak dinner that was delicious and I hate FL steak(coming from IA) so since it free maybe that's why it was good.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> I hate FL steak(coming from IA)


A lot of beef you see listed as "Wisconsin grain fed" and the like is actually Florida scrub cattle that are trucked or shipped by train to those states and then fed in a grain/feed lot with their grain (usually corn). None of it compares to a nice rare/medium rare piece of venison backstrap!


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Peter
That would be a long drive to the West Coast  you better leave now!
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Peter....curious...how much effort needs to be put into preparing a NeoFlex for transport in the back of a truck/rv etc. I'm very interested in being able to take a DTG on the road...

And, I vote yes...come on out and strut your stuff...and set up a rep and support on the west coast (keep in mind that California is not long for this world so go north)

Doug


----------



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

Please excuse spelling as I am sending from a mobile device waiting for transportation after a long flight.

One area you may want to consider is a train the trainer program or hold a certification program for technical support. Having locations where you have a certified technician available throughout the US or other locations could be beneficial depending on cost schedule or performance. Have the technicians available if its not fixed through support then it gets shipped to master technician for service. Like the idea of a mobile show, tough on the body but good idea as I know seeing it in action is a whole lot different then watching it on youtube. Additionally when your in the area family gatherings would be great and gives a chance for.us to share ideas with each other and stay abreast of any new changes with techniques etc. Ok ride is here, stopping by the office and then heading home for.some good.sleep. room next to mine must 
be half deaf with the tv so loud most of the night grrrrr


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Peter, when are you coming out to the Sacramento Area?, I want to see your printer.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

What printer are you own? Does Justin Walker close to you? If you go his shop I will pay all the expenses. Gas, Meal, drinks.(enjoy with Justin)


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Peter....heck of a deal. I recall you have NeoFlex in Spain....that is the one I want to go see. You pay all expenses, right? So very cool and generous of you.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

2 Kiosks and a MOD, all 13" wide printers.

Where is Justin Located?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> 2 Kiosks and a MOD, all 13" wide printers.Where is Justin Located?


Justin Walker is a myth.. he doesn't truly exist. I think he is Peter's other forum name.. 

I went to the AAS booth in Orlando and asked for Justin. I got Justin (Peter's son) and then Justin told me that Justin was over there and pointed into the crowd. 

seemed kinda fishy to me.. so if there is (2) Justin's out there I want proof..


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Uh-oh, we've been discovered.... Lol


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

I am actually printing away in my shop, even as I type! We have been SWAMPED the past few weeks!!!! You KNOW my shop is getting busy when I actually show up to print....  More Neoflex's, this summer? I think yes.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Justin Walker said:


> Uh-oh, we've been discovered.... Lol


I knew it.. I knew it..


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Justin Walker said:


> More Neoflex's, this summer? I think yes.



make sure Justin sales them to you.. hahah


Where are you located??


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

lol Indeed. I am in Upland, CA - not too far from LA, Rancho Cucamonga or even San Diego (well, I'm about an hour and a half north of SD). In a few weeks, we will be relocating to Rancho Cucamonga - moooooving on up!


----------

